# How to root a samsung galaxy core duos?



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any one can give me a safe way to root and unroot my phone?

Preferable from the pc to phone using a safe software with detail tips?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Root & Unroot Samsung Galaxy Core GT-i8262

?


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

My exact model is GT-I8262B -- will that make a difference


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, don't have a clue. Hopefully someone that does will drop in here soon and let us know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I just read 4 other guides and they don't mention B just the model number and each is exactly the same guide


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks *joeten*.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem there is a way to do it using odin but it seems a little more tricky


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

well i dont want to take a chance and screw anything up with the phone until i get some feedback


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What feed back check out xda as there will be far more people there who may have done the root,there will be more threads than this one How to root a samsung galaxy core duos GT-I8262B - xda-developers


----------

